# Mobile Phone OS Poll



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

For purposes of developing cubing related software for the mobile platform that is as accessible to as many cubers as possible, please share what Operating System your phone is running.

I have enabled "multiple votes" so you may vote more than once if you have more than one phone, and you may revisit this poll and vote again if you get a new phone.

If you have an OS not listed here, let me know. Also, if you are unsure of your OS, post your brand and model and myself or someone else can most likely tell you what it is.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

i have a palm treo 650 and a palm treo 750w.

the treo 750 uses windows mobile 6 (or 6.1?) i think i can upgrade it later, though.


(btw, are you still working on that timer for Windows mobile phones?)


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i have a palm treo 650 and a palm treo 750w.
> 
> the treo 750 uses windows mobile 6 (or 6.1?) i think i can upgrade it later, though.
> 
> ...


That project was kind of "stalled" for awhile... but I have started working on it again. I also have another "mystery" project in mind after the timer is completed.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

okay. Maybe you can make some code for Sq.1 Scrambles?


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> okay. Maybe you can make some code for Sq.1 Scrambles?



All official scrambles will be supported as well as some unofficial ones as well. This is a discussion for another thread though.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> If you have an OS not listed here, let me know.


Maemo 5, Nokia N900.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

i'm the only one with a phone with palm OS so far? 

i actually like Palm OS, and think it's far superior than windows mobile 6.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I was just looking for timers that run on plain Java ME and all I found was this. It's okay but it only has scrambles and a timer.I can't take an average or get scrambles for anything other than 3x3x3.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Yeah I was just looking for timers that run on plain Java ME and all I found was this. It's okay but it only has scrambles and a timer.I can't take an average or get scrambles for anything other than 3x3x3.



better than nothing. Let's hope Carson's timer will be much better.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was just looking for timers that run on plain Java ME and all I found was this. It's okay but it only has scrambles and a timer.I can't take an average or get scrambles for anything other than 3x3x3.
> ...


And that it can run using just Java ME.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

You should probably add in Palm webOS, to distinguish between it and Palm OS. I had a palm centro until I recently lost it. But if I can not find it soon, I will probably buy another one off ebay.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2010)

My phone can make/receive calls and texts.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> You should probably add in *Palm webOS*, to distinguish between it and Palm OS. I had a palm centro until I recently lost it. But if I can not find it soon, I will probably buy another one off ebay.



I think it should just be called WebOS. Anybody who knew anything about this stuff would know that WebOS is used in the Palm Pre. Personally, Palm WebOS looks/sounds weird, since i always refer it to just "WebOS"


----------



## Carson (Apr 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> My phone can make/receive calls and texts.


1337


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 19, 2010)

I <3 Android 2.1


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 19, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I <3 Android 2.1



I agree! Do you have the Cube Timer app?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 19, 2010)

dudemanpp said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I <3 Android 2.1
> ...



yea, although tbh I use it more as a stopwatch for other things lol


----------



## spdqbr (Apr 19, 2010)

Palm WebOS here. A timer / scrambler exists here.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know. My phone is too stupid to know.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 19, 2010)

I voted other, but my phone runs java. I have a C510 sony ericsson and found this about the OS on wiki:
"Sony Ericsson’s proprietary OS"


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 19, 2010)

i don't have a phone but my dad has an iphone 3GS.


----------



## theace (Jul 2, 2010)

Symbian s60 v3 timer plox! 

Rudimentary one here: http://fl0g.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/java-me-a-mobile-rubiks-cube-timer/


----------

